# Golden Oldies!!!! I'm back...Kitty1. Anyone still around??



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi guys

It's been nearly 12 months since I posted and I really hope all those I knew have gone on to successful pregnancies.

Would love to hear from anyone that remembers me

Kitty


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Kitty,

I remember you!!

The Goldies thread is still going strong and can be found on page 2.

Laine x


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Kitty

Good to see you back.

Loisxxxx


----------

